# Trouble



## Rayzn707 (5 mo ago)

I have a 2005 nissan maxima sl 3.5 l v6 automatic transmission. Im haveing problems with a no start. Just died on me while driving about 2 months ago. Ive changed the fuel pump, cleaned out the gas tank, replaced the crankshaft sensor, put in all new fuses. It still will not start. I dont know what to check next. Very frustrated please help.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Rayzn707 said:


> I have a 2005 nissan maxima sl 3.5 l v6 automatic transmission. Im haveing problems with a no start. Just died on me while driving about 2 months ago. Ive changed the fuel pump, cleaned out the gas tank, replaced the crankshaft sensor, put in all new fuses. It still will not start. I dont know what to check next. Very frustrated please help.


One of the first things to do is perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool to see if any fault codes are set. The tool can be purchased at most auto parts stores. Post the actual codes here on the forum so that we may be able to help you further. If there is one or more fault codes set, they can help point to the malfunction. If you have a copy of the FSM for your vehicle, the code readout procedure is described there along with a listing of codes. You can download a copy of the FSM from this web site: Owner's Manuals. The section EC.PDF is the one you need to read.

At this point you'll have to determine if there's an ignition or fuel delivery problem:

* Testing fuel delivery:
An easy way to test the fuel pump and filter is to disconnect the fuel feed hose from the fuel rail and connect it to a long length of spare hose with the other end draped over the fender going into a catch can placed on the ground. Now turn the ignition key to the run position but DO NOT TRY TO START THE ENGINE. You should see fuel going into the can at a good rate for several seconds.

You can also spray some engine starting fluid or carb cleaner into the intake to see if it starts up momentarily; if it does, then you know it's a fuel related problem. 

Tee-in a temporary fuel pressure gauge between the fuel feed hose and the fuel rail; now turn the ignition key to the run position but *DO NOT TRY TO START THE ENGINE*. The fuel pressure reading should be around 51 psi which would be a static reading.

The fuel injectors may not be firing. This can be tested with a "noid" light probe for each injector harness connector.

* Testing ignition:
Pull one or more coil packs to test; use a spare spark plug in the coil pack to test; ground the plug base with a jumper wire to the engine block; see if you're getting a spark while trying to start the engine. 

* The cam timing may be incorrect:
Check for a broken chain guide. See if it's broken or it may be cracked and has skipped some teeth.

* There may be a major intake system vacuum leak:
Check the intake manifold nuts to make sure they are tight. The gasket may have failed. Also check the intake plenum bellows at the throttle valve and at the MAF for cracks or loose clamps. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The most common problem with no-start Nissans is a bad brake switch. If that's malfunctioning, you'll get normal lights on the dash when you press the button, but no cranking. A second press will simply cycle to "off". If the problem is the battery or connections, the car will try to crank but you'll get clicks and blinky lights instead of the starter spinning. If so, check all your ground and power connections, particularly the 12mm nuts that attach the battery lugs to the cables. Those are known to work loose and cause all sorts of intermittent issues.


----------

